# Paxil Wellbutrin combo?



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about taking 20mg of paxil w/ 150mg wellbutrin/modafinil. Any thoughts/suggestion? I was on paxil for 5 years at only 10mg and didn't notice much except for less GAD and really bad fatigue. Wellbutrin on its own makes me feel anxious and horrible.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

Although the first weeks of Wellbutrin can be hell any way you take it. The initial boost is gone for me and I'm now back to my usual depressive and socially anxious self. It seems it might take up to 10 weeks before these side-effects subdue and Wellbutrin starts really working... :/


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Wellbutrin would be very bad for SA unless you are on an anxiolytic such as an SSRI. Paxil + Wellbutrin is an excellent combo, but you shouldn't use a high Wellbutrin dose due to Paxil inhibiting its metabolism.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

How does 10mg Paxil and 300mg Wellbutrin XL sound?


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

I REALLY hate wellbutrin it makes me want to cry and throw things, so idk. I want to get some ritalin/adderal, but I don't think my pdoc will prescribe it. I feel like a zombie on just the paxil/zoloft. If you have good results with wellbutrin then that combo could be good.


----------

